# Why is everyone soo god dam...



## blackgoff (22 Nov 2015)

Negative here on CC ?

Do you have to be 'known' in the clique' ? a 'member' for a while to gain notoriety of interest ?

Crazy place..

Maybe Sean can enlighten me...


----------



## jefmcg (22 Nov 2015)

It's not negativity when people react poorly to someone buying unbranded safety equipment of unknown provenance because it's cheap. They are really looking out for you.


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2015)

personally i find 99% of members to be positive and helpful, are you refering to something in particular


----------



## jefmcg (22 Nov 2015)

roadrash said:


> are you refering to something in particular


I assumed this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/got-this-today-and-the-qualities-pretty-good.191492. Had it open in another tab when I read this.


----------



## User32269 (22 Nov 2015)

I'm glad someone has had the courage to speak out. 
I've had my dinner money robbed by big boys on here 3 times this week.


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2015)

in that case i agree, other members are merely pointing out the safety aspect , that doesnt make them negative, in fact quite the opposite


----------



## Markymark (22 Nov 2015)

We're all actually a lovely bunch and anyone who disagrees can feckoff.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Nov 2015)

@blackgoff - I just had a quick scan of your recent postings. Can I suggest you stay away from SC&P? I never go there myself, but as far as I can tell, it's a pretty nasty place. Unfortunate that you posted something that elicited what felt like negativity after spending time there.


----------



## Crackle (22 Nov 2015)

Isn't it damn, God Damn, I mean, how can you take a complaint seriously if it's misspelled.
_
Dons cheap Chinese helmet lined with tinfoil......._


----------



## roadrash (22 Nov 2015)

cheap poundshop tinfoil or bacofoil, i find the cheapstuff doesnt hold its shape unlike this




no that isnt me


----------



## Saluki (22 Nov 2015)

I have found CC to be a very upbeat, positive forum that offers a ton of advice. I'm pretty sure that I'm not in the 'clique', as you put it, but I have been on here a while.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> We're all actually a lovely bunch and anyone who disagrees can feckoff.


I'm not a lovely bunch ....


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not a lovely bunch ....




We know..


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Nov 2015)

I see very little unpleasantness on here, compared to other internet sites I visit. And even then it tends to be people getting into boring arguments about the efficacy of expensive wheels, rather than full-on Godwin's law 'meet me in a car park for a fight' stuff.


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I assumed this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/got-this-today-and-the-qualities-pretty-good.191492. Had it open in another tab when I read this.


It might well have been this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/now-the-the.191422/, and I plead guilty to being negative - but for a reason which I think is still a good one. Contrary to your observation, SC&P is a generous place populated by a bunch of mainly good-humoured regulars. If it was the cheap helmet thread @blackgoff might have mistaken negativity about the concept of helmets in general for negativity about her/his post.


----------



## Neilsmith (22 Nov 2015)

Sometimes people make some good points but not necessarily in the best way, for some reason online people don't always take into account the other persons feelings when posting, most of whom wouldn't dream of doing it face to face. And sometimes posts are open to interpretation and taken not as they are meant. But as in life I think the majority are well meaning


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2015)

blackgoff said:


> Negative here on CC ?..



Most of us feel on top of the world but wouldn't want to gloat on those who might be struggling a little


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Nov 2015)

odav said:


> I'm glad someone has had the courage to speak out.
> I've had my dinner money robbed by big boys on here 3 times this week.



I was hungry!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (22 Nov 2015)

I totally disagree with this. CC is the only chat website I've ever registered on that has ever maintained my interest - and that's purely because it's friendly and easy going. I don't post very much, but I enjoy reading the conversations of others. Politics can get nasty in any social situation, even in real life - but I find the politics section here relatively respectful. There may be a bit of finger pointing and name calling from time to time, but it's mostly done in good spirits.


----------



## steve50 (22 Nov 2015)

blackgoff said:


> Negative here on CC ?
> 
> Do you have to be 'known' in the clique' ? a 'member' for a while to gain notoriety of interest ?
> 
> ...



I agree with you but most of the negativity and bloody mindedness is in the SC&P (which I now have on "ignore" along with a number of the "usual suspects"), and any thread containing the word "helmet". lifes too short to put up with negative people.


----------



## AyJay (22 Nov 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> I see very little unpleasantness on here, compared to other internet sites I visit. And even then it tends to be people getting into boring arguments about the efficacy of expensive wheels, rather than full-on Godwin's law 'meet me in a car park for a fight' stuff.



Well said sir.


----------



## Philh (22 Nov 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> I see very little unpleasantness on here, compared to other internet sites I visit. And even then it tends to be people getting into boring arguments about the efficacy of expensive wheels, rather than full-on Godwin's law 'meet me in a car park for a fight' stuff.



I agree. I don't post much but when I have posted I received nothing but positive comments. When there were conflicting views well thats all they were, just views and opinions.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2015)

I am sometimes told I am wrong, which is odd as I am always right.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Nov 2015)

I can't understand the above comments.

CC is an online insane asylum.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2015)

Perhaps the OP is reading posts as negative which the author intended just to be neutral, never even thought about positive or negative. You can read almost anything into a loose sentence; I hope the OP doesn't read this as negative


----------



## steve50 (22 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> SC&P is no nastier or more negative than any other part of this forum, and I wish people would stop trotting out* this lazy nonsense.* There is positivity and negativity everywhere, and some of the people who post 'nasty' stuff can also be found in Cafe on a daily basis. .



Lazy nonsense????

*some of the people who post 'nasty' stuff can also be found in Cafe on a daily basis.* Not if you have them on ignore


----------



## steve50 (22 Nov 2015)

User said:


> If a person on ignore claps one hand in an empty forest, God kills a puppy?



Your point is.........


----------



## Profpointy (22 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> That's not my point though. There's a fantasy around here that all the horrid people post in SC&P and all the nice people never go there and only post in Cafe, but it isn't anything close to reality and is lazily divisive.



There's a grain of truth in it though, but it must be admitted that even the horrid people tend to post fairly sensible stuff when discussing brake callipers and rarely attribute brake problems to lefties or immigrants, or "Peecee gorn maad !!!"


----------



## steve50 (22 Nov 2015)

User said:


> That your putting people on ignore does not mean that they are no longer nasty, assuming that they are at all, or that any perceived nastiness is confined to one part of the forum.



Not at all, the people who I have on ignore are people who I have tried to converse with in different areas of the forum and found them equally condecending as they are in SC&P resulting in me putting them on ignore, I have been a long standing member of a couple of car related forums and have NEVER come across the likes of some of the members of this foum. We are all supposed to be members of a forum where we share a common interest, we all face the same or similar cycling related issues and share advice and information related to those issues. Why should a small minority of the members be allowed to spoil the enjoyment of the forum with their opinionated attitudes and insults , it just serves to lower the tone of the forum. I have seen a number of posts from new members complaining about the forum and the attitudes of some of the members.
Edit; in fact on the other forums I frequent politics and religious discussions are banned for the reason of the conflict they cause.


----------



## Profpointy (22 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> I don't think there's any truth in it at all. SC&P tackles difficult issues, but the Cafe is the place for casual sexism, glib racism, and other kinds of tacky nastiness that are passed off as 'humour'.



ah I probably conflated the two as I tend to read by "what's new" rather than which directory.
I am trying to give up on the politics thread, as I find the generally not-so-much nastiness as stupid name-calling a bit pointless. Pity as exploring difficult issues particularly with those I disagree with would be interesting and have value, but I think I'm done with it for now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> I don't think there's any truth in it at all. SC&P tackles difficult issues, but the Cafe is the place for casual sexism, glib racism, and other kinds of tacky nastiness that are passed off as 'humour'.


I think you are confusing Café with Patrick's head


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2015)

screenman said:


> I am sometimes told I am wrong, which is odd as I am always right.


Even when you're wrong?


----------



## snorri (23 Nov 2015)

I've only used the Ignore facility twice, I think. Both of the people I chose to Ignore burnt themselves out and left shortly afterwards so I assumed they just had difficulty getting along with people.
There are some posters I tend not to engage with, but real life is like that too, it doesn't seem too difficult to rub along with people holding different views to myself,....just as long as they are not wishing to ram their ideas down my throat.


----------



## FrankCrank (23 Nov 2015)

...I'm an active member of 3 cycling related forums - Atomic Zombie, BROL and CycleChat, and listed alphabetically as no particular favourite.
Each I find to be entertaining, informative and often very amusing.
Forum etiquette takes some getting used to initially. Sense of humour, tongue in cheek, light hearted sarcasm,and all those other subtle nuances can often be misinterpreted, compared to, for example, face to face interaction.
Knowing the limitations of forums can help getting the most out of them, and emoticons used sparingly can help convey the correct context.
Anyways, certainly enjoyed my time here so far - long may it continue


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2015)

I have some sympathy with the OP, on some of the debates here I became so negative I had to put myself on my ignore list .....


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2015)

Do not go on caravan talk and look at some of the cycling posts, now that is bad.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2015)

The good thing about this site is that there is an ignore button.

I found a long time ago that if you use the ignore button, you can make the site viewing so much more enjoyable.


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2015)

Arguments are like bottom brackets. Best not cross-threaded.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have some sympathy with the OP, on some of the debates here I became so negative I had to put myself on my ignore list .....


 You've only posted that in the hope that you will read it, and will learn that you have yourself on ignore. You're still letting yourself get to you. Rise above it, you know you are better than yourself, don't lower yourself to your own level.


----------



## User32269 (23 Nov 2015)




----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You've only posted that in the hope that you will read it, and will learn that you have yourself on ignore. You're still letting yourself get to you. Rise above it, you know you are better than yourself, don't lower yourself to your own level.


Glad you quoted me there, I didn't know I'd posted that!


----------



## Citius (23 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The good thing about this site is that there is an ignore button.
> 
> I found a long time ago that if you use the ignore button, you can make the site viewing so much more enjoyable.



Must say, I find the concept of an 'ignore' button both utterly pointless and entirely contradictory to the purpose of a discussion forum.


----------



## graham bowers (23 Nov 2015)

I have only had help and encouragement on here. Taking a different view is not inherently negative or positive, the language used defines that.

I can accept that people's perceptions are real to them and some are more sensitive than others. 

I have seen some posts that could, in my opinion, have shown more restraint - but no lives were lost - so I just moved on and read something else


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> SC&P is no nastier or more negative than any other part of this forum, and I wish people would stop trotting out this lazy nonsense.


As I said in my posting, I don't read it. But more than once I have seen someone being a bit of an arse in _cafe_ and someone else has gently chided them "you're not in SC&P now" That combined with the fact that the OP obviously spends a lot of time there, it didn't seem a big leap.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The good thing about this site is that there is an ignore button.
> 
> I found a long time ago that if you use the ignore button, you can make the site viewing so much more enjoyable.


Only to a small extent. I find I have to hit the "show ignored content" button a lot to make sense of what I'm reading. My favourite just after I'd starting using ignore, and someone was attacking me. They weren't quoting me directly, but I was the only other person posting in that thread. I was all "You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talking to? Well I'm the only one here." He politely informed me that he was not talking to me, and when I looked at ignored content, I realised that my ignoree was exhibiting the same behaviour that I had ignored him for, and getting a deserved response.

Life would be a lot easier if everyone just used my ignore list


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> SC&P is no nastier or more negative than any other part of this forum, and I wish people would stop trotting out this lazy nonsense. There is positivity and negativity everywhere, and some of the people who post 'nasty' stuff can also be found in Cafe on a daily basis.


It would be good if that were true...but it just isn't. Clearly depends upon the definition of "nasty" but for me sc&p and commuting, contain the largest number of ego driven, last-wordy (I made that up and like it...its all about me!) inconsiderate, abusive and insensitive folk...or expressions of personalities...on the site.

But that is because both sections attract a greater number of people who are likely to display that behaviour.

I've never seen any evidence of ego in the mechanics section or touring etc...because there is little to get egotistic about on those sections.


----------



## steve50 (23 Nov 2015)

Nail on the head @jonny jeez , I couldn't have worded it better.


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)

blackgoff said:


> Negative here on CC ?
> 
> Do you have to be 'known' in the clique' ? a 'member' for a while to gain notoriety of interest ?
> 
> ...


So people don't like your helmet...its no big deal...move on and don't let it get you down.

You need to be more positive.

No wait....


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Was that just someone perpetuating the myth though?


Sure, I just wanted to point out that the "myth" is mostly being spread by the denizens of that forum.

And I hope it's more negative than the rest of the forum. Discussions involving fundamentals of life and society should be more divisive than discussions on which group set to get. There is a good reason the manners rule of no sex, politics or religion in polite discussion. We don't stay polite when discussing them. That's not a bad thing, but it does provide more opportunity for hurt.

I'm not going over there to find out if I am right for the moment, as I don't have the emotional resilience for animated discussion right at the moment.

Update: @jonny jeez informed response came in before I hit the send button. Still going to post this, but he covers it better than me.

Edit: Dammit, he posted twice before I hit the send button!!

Edit 2: and @steve50 summed up JJ posting better than i did, before i posted this


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)

steve50 said:


> Nail on the head @jonny jeez , I couldn't have worded it better.


Blush.


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2015)

Commuting is the one section I don't bother with. It has no redeeming features. Even if I commuted I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Commuting is the one section I don't bother with. It has no redeeming features. Even if I commuted I wouldn't bother with it.


Oddly...the two sections of this site that I have...without doubt learnt more valuable, attitude adjusting lessons from are commuting and SC&P.

So both are well worth visiting...and contributing to.

Honest.

(as a note to all the amazing help and lessons I have had from the mechanics section, these are great and helpful skills but not often life changing or attitude altering...so no offense)


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Nov 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> I've never seen any evidence of ego in the mechanics section or touring etc...because there is little to get egotistic about on those sections.


You've never read a furious "which chain lube is best?" thread then. 

And as to whether penetrating oil is effective or merely a placebo .... just don't go there.


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You've never read a furious "which chain lube is best?" thread then.
> 
> And as to whether penetrating oil is effective or merely a placebo .... just don't go there.


That's often because some folk take requests for evidence as insults when they're really not. Same as with the interminable wheel threads. Asking someone to justify their opinion is a reasonable part of a debate, not a personal attack.

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2015)

winjim said:


> That's my opinion anyway.


Do you have any evidence to support that opinion?....


i'm really sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## sidevalve (23 Nov 2015)

' I may disapprove of what you say but I will defend to the death your right to say it' [I believe it was Voltaire] AND my right to argue against you + if you don't like a thread move on to another - there really are lots to choose from.


----------



## srw (23 Nov 2015)

sidevalve said:


> ' I may disapprove of what you say but I will defend to the death your right to say it' [I believe it was Voltaire]


It wasn't, even though it's widely attributed to him.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2015)

I try to keep positive about my negativity ....


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Do you have any evidence to support that opinion?....
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry, I couldn't resist.


Bloody typical, you're starting with the insults. Always making it personal aren't you? That's it pal, you're going on ignore*.





*In all seriousness, if you are going to put someone on ignore, just do it. Don't tell them about it, because that's just a childish way of making sure you get the last word.


----------



## hedder2212 (24 Nov 2015)

I've been on here a while now, I've always had nothing but encouragement and support. From when i was starting to ride full time (commuting, shopping etc) to when i came off my bike and broke my leg (tbh if it wasn't for the well wishers on here i probably would have given up cycling then) to very recently where i had lost my job and was a bit upset, if it wasn't for one member of the forum mentioning and pushing self employment i wouldn't have done it. 

99.9% of people on here genuinely do care for your safety etc and a lot of people confuse constructive criticism/concern for being nasty. Even when folk on here do say something that does seem a bit aresholeish its usually tongue in cheek humor. But some people just don't mix well with this wonderful forum that is a nuthouse.....


----------



## young Ed (24 Nov 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not a lovely bunch ....


may i join you in being a grumpy old sod?
Cheers Ed


----------



## roadrash (24 Nov 2015)

you would have to be a grumpy young sod


----------



## young Ed (24 Nov 2015)

roadrash said:


> you would have to be a grumpy young sod


i do feel ruddy old though
well may i at least be a grumpy sod?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Dayvo (24 Nov 2015)

young Ed said:


> well may i at least be a grumpy sod?



No, you have to earn it. It takes 30 years of dedication once you stop being a teenager. 

In my case, I managed it after 20.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Nov 2015)

srw said:


> It wasn't, even though it's widely attributed to him.


S.G. Tallentyre, aka Evelyn Beatrice Hall was the Re:Voltairing suspect - in case your tenterhooks are wishing to be 'off' after half a reply. I prefer this Vol...Dean Martin tried hard, but he just couldn't manage the 'T' sounds..


----------



## Aperitif (24 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> No, you have to earn it. It takes 30 years of dedication once you stop being a teenager.
> 
> In my case, I managed it after 20.


Shame they broke the mould after us, eh Dayvo?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Nov 2015)

User said:


> No, let the younger ones forge their own misery.


Ade'd and abetted by..?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (24 Nov 2015)

I am a coconut.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (24 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4022862, member: 45"]A coconut with playing cards in her hair?[/QUOTE]

Yes.


----------



## young Ed (24 Nov 2015)

Dayvo said:


> No, you have to earn it. It takes 30 years of dedication once you stop being a teenager.
> 
> In my case, I managed it after 20.


well i've been a right grumpy sod for the last 3 or 4 years and i've darn well perfected it, now if you wish to differ you can feck off!
Cheers Ed


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2015)

young Ed said:


> well i've been a right grumpy sod for the last 3 or 4 years and i've darn well perfected it, now if you wish to differ you can feck off!
> Cheers Ed


Your part farmer, should rule you out.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2015)

young Ed said:


> well i've been a right grumpy sod for the last 3 or 4 years and i've darn well perfected it, now if you wish to differ you can feck off!
> Cheers Ed


Sulky teenager has a different quality to grumpy old man. Ones caused by fluctuating hormones, the other by dropping hormones.


----------



## young Ed (24 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> Your part farmer, should rule you out.


us farmers are always grumpy gits! now good night to you all
Cheers Ed


----------

